# I think I have velvet - how to treat in a shrimp tank?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I think I added velvet to my tank last night... silly I know but I don't have space for a quarantine tank and I think my hubby would kill me if I set up another tank...

Anyways, when I added my new fish I noticed what appeared to be a lot of miniscule air bubble attached to it, I looked it up and it appears that is how velvet can look. I'll post a pic when I get home for confirmation.

If it is velvet, how can I treat it without harming my tank inhabitants?
It's a heavily planted 10 gal stocked with dwarf raspbora (the infected dude is one of these), bnp juvies, pygmy cories, a recovering cory elegans (was wounded in my other tank), and a happily breeding colony of cherry shrimp. 
The shrimp are my main concern with medicating but I think cories can be sensitive to some things and I'm not sure what...

Treatment advice?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used API quick cure in the past at half the dose for 7-10 days. It is best to dose after the lights go off. Another option is to 1/2 dose in the morning and evening as the medication is photo sensitive. Cherries are fairly bomb proof. If anything might be sensitive, I would think your cities would be.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks! I like that it's cheap too 
Now I just have to confirm that it is actually velvet...
Edit: oh, I looked up "API super ick cure" by mistake - would that work? Shrimp safe?

Also I've been going some googling - what do you think about paraguard?


----------

